# Wonderware Intouch v.7.0...



## fmg (31 Mai 2009)

HAllo!

Ich bräuchte für ein Projekt in einer HTL die gesamte Ein und Ausgangsliste vom OPC Server und von den Einträgen in InTouch. 

Nach ein bisschen googlen bin darauf gekommen, dass die 

```
Tagname Database Files
```
 in den Dateien 

GROUP.DEF 
TAGNAME.X 
TAGNAMES.NDX 
TAGNAME.Y 
TAGNAME.AVL 
TAG_EXT.X 
XTAGNAM.$$$ 

auf der Festplatte liegen, wo etliche Informationen darüber drinnen stehen.

Jedoch kann ich keine Aus und Eingänge den jeweiligen Variablen zuordnen.

Wo sind die OPC Server Einträge hinterlegt?

Könnte mir hier vielleicht irgendwer ein bisschen weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Mai 2009)

Du kannst die Datenbasis in eine csv-Datei exportieren. In dieser werden dann auch die Zugriffsnamen zum deinem OPC-Server stehen.
Datenbankexport geht über den InTouch Projekt-Manager -> Projekt auswählen -> Dateimenü -> DBDump.


----------



## fmg (1 Juni 2009)

Danke - für deine Antwort!!

Ich habe die DBDump.exe doppelgeklickt und eine DB1.csv Datei erstellt, jedoch ist er mir beim Erstellen abgestürzt, wobei weiß nicht genau.

Dann habe ich in dem Ordner, wo dei neue DB1.csv drinnen ist nachgesehen, und habe die originale DB.csv angefunden.

Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Datein ist die Größe bzw. der Inhalt der Datei.

So habe ich in der DB1.csv nur 687 Zeilen und in der DB.csv aber 805 Zeilen.

Auch ist die Zusammenstellung der einzelnen Datensätze ist verschieden.

So steht bei der DB.csv z.B. unter Comment "Pumpe1 ein" dann unter IthemName "DB82D182.7"(Zeile 24). bei der DB1.csv aber steht unter Comment "Pumpe1 ein" dann unter IthemName "WID305SUB55.7" (Zeile 41).

Was sind hier denn die I/O s vom OPC Server?

Hilft mir nicht auch die tagname.avl weiter?
Wie kann ich diese Datei öffnen??
Mit einem Texteditor erhalte ich nur komisches Zeugs!

Weiß hier vielleicht irgendwer weiter??

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juni 2009)

Hi,
mit dem Abstürzen ist blöd, aber deine Version ist ja schon ziemlich alt. Ich habe nur die 7.11 als älteste Version. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Patch der das behebt.
Aber ich würde auch nicht direkt die DBDump.exe anklicken sondern das über den Projektmanager machen. Falls mehrere Projekte vorhanden sind, muss man anwählen welches man "dumpen" möchte.

Die Interpretation der Zeile "ItemName" ist nur möglich wenn man weiß welchen OPC-Server du verwendest. Zu diesem gibt es bestimmt eine Beschreibung wie die Items adressiert werden müssen.
"DB82D182.7" hört sich schonmal nach einer Siemens S5 an.
Zum ItemName gehört aber auch der AccessName. Dieser gibt z.B. den OPC-Server oder sonstige Treiber an.
Die Konfiguration des Treibers (zumindest die Konfig. in InTouch) wird auch mit exportiert. Am Anfang der CSV sollte es eine Spalte mit :IOAccess geben, darunter werden die Zugriffsnamen aufgelistet.

Die ganzen Intouch Dateien sind größtenteils Binärdateien die sich nicht so einfach mit anderen Programmen einlesen lassen.
Von Wonderware gibt es eine Beschreibung dazu:
http://fa.sammicomputer.co.kr/TECH/html/T000795.htm


----------



## fmg (1 Juni 2009)

Danke für deine Mühe!!

Du hast recht! Der IthemName "DB82D182.7" gehört zu einer Siemens S5.

Da sich hier aber nicht mehr allzuviele damit auskennen, sollen wir auf ein neueres System updaten. Dafür brauchen wir aber die I/O s.

Unter dem AccessName steht zu 99 % "S115U" sowie auch bei :IOAccess.

Was bedeutet denn S115U?

Sind jetzt alle Bezeichnungen, die ich unter IthemName, wie z.B. "DB82D182.7" finde, die I/O s von OPC Server?

Weißt du noch was, was mir weiterhelfen könnte?

Vielen Dank an dich!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juni 2009)

"S115U" ist einfach ein Name den der Projekteur mal vergeben hat.
Alle Variablen in denen im Feld AccessName S115U steht kommen demnach aus dieser Steuerung.
Der Name des OPC-Servers steht in der Spalte "Application", der Zugriffsname in der Spalte "Topic".

Die externen Variablen stehen unter der Spalte mit :IO_xyz.
Interne Variablen stehen in der Export-Datei unter :Memory_xyz.

Der OPC-Server wird nochmal eine eigene Konfiguration haben, die aber nicht im InTouch hinterlegt ist.


----------



## fmg (1 Juni 2009)

Merci!

Unter "Application" steht bei mir L1DIRECT und unter "Topic" steht S115U.

Den Bezeichner ":IO_xyz" habe ich nicht, sondern nur 
:IODisc - :IOInt - :IOReal - :IOMsg

Bei dem Bezeichner ":Memory_xyz" ist es das gleiche, hier habe ich nur :MemoryDisc - :MemoryInt - :MemoryReal - :MemoryMsg

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen?

Wo kann ich die Konfiguration vom OPC-Server abfragen?

Danke für deine Hilfe!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juni 2009)

fmg schrieb:


> Den Bezeichner ":IO_xyz" habe ich nicht, sondern nur
> :IODisc - :IOInt - :IOReal - :IOMsg
> 
> Bei dem Bezeichner ":Memory_xyz" ist es das gleiche, hier habe ich nur :MemoryDisc - :MemoryInt - :MemoryReal - :MemoryMsg
> ...



Mit xyz meinte ich die verschiedenen Typen.
Disc steht für Binäre Variablen, Int für Integer also ganzzahlige Variablen, Real für Gleitpunkt und Msg für Textvariablen oder Sonstiges.
Sonstiges, weil manche OPC-Server auch anbieten spezielle SPS-Formate wie S5-Time, Date_and_time abzufragen. Das geschieht dann über eine Text bzw. Msg Variable.


fmg schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Konfiguration vom OPC-Server abfragen?


Tja, entweder es gibt eine Sicherung, oder wenn es einen Rechner gibt auf dem diese Konfiguration läuft musst du da nachschauen ob du in der entsprechenden Software was exportieren oder abschreiben kannst.
Wenn die Anlage aber sowieso umgerüstet werden soll kann dir das doch relativ egal sein wie die Anbindung damals funktioniert hat.


----------



## fmg (1 Juni 2009)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten!!

Werde mal abklären, ob uns das beim Projekt weiterhilft.

Wenn nicht, darf ich mich dann wieder melden?

Bis zum nächsten Mal!!


----------

